# circle conibears for critters



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone ever use 6" circle conibears for groundhogs by recessing the trap in the entry of the hole???

..Or is this a good way to flatten someone's cat?

Just wondering. I was gonna buy some from f&t because i've got about 50 people that want me to rid them of their groundhog problem. (realize I would never set a conibear anywhere near a neighborhood)


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> ..Or is this a good way to flatten someone's cat?


I never used them. I would think they would work great though.

It will definetly put a hurting on a cat or curious dog... As usual, use bodygrips with extreme caution anywhere pets, feral or not are around...


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Circle conibears??


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

mmmm Hmmmm....


----------

